# 2013 vw mk6 gti



## Gexpro (Jun 2, 2013)

Recently picked up myself a 2013 GTI. I plan on modding and tuning heavily in the near future. 
To kick things off, i plan on upgrading the cold air intake. Following with upgrading turbo back exhaust . At that point, once the cold air intake and exhaust have been installed; I would like to bring the GTI up to stage 2 with Unitronics ECU Tuning Software. With the combination of these 3 performance upgrades, i hope to be pushing around 280hp / 327lb-ft. I have a few aesthetics upgrades in mind, IE digital boost gauge, HIDs, Matte Emblems, ect; However that is another topic. All in all, i will have 034Motorsports do the tune job on my GTI. I am looking forward to this project, and will be sure to update anyone interested in progression. 

Feedback is greatly appreciated. 

Godspeed :beer:

-gx


----------

